# Next Year



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Not that I have set it in stone, But I would like to have a Army Of Darkness theme!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Jack Reaper said:


> Not that I have set it in stone, But I would like to have a Army Of Darkness theme!


Awesome. So will you be carrying a "boomstick"?


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Thinking about:
NO PARTY!! (I'm still tired)
Ghost Hunting Theme (like TAPS on the sci fi channel)
Psycho Circus(striped tent, cotton candy machine, scary clowns)
Day of the Dead(Mexican buffet, sugar skulls, bright colors)
Jack the Ripper(Britsh flags, knives, street lamps)
Mummies Tomb(think mummies, gold, hyrogliphics, etc.)
Houdini Seance(old school seance)
Your Gonna Burn In Hell (devils, demons, hot foods, etc.)

If I go with the seance theme I was thinking of having a faux seance and put ouija boards on the tables, rocking chair rocking by itself, etc. I found some info about tricks used in old seances on the web.


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

I read a few people did the Heaven and Hell theme. Sounds like a fun idea. Ididn't really pay too much attention to what they did though so I will have to put some thought into it.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I am thinking, maybe, Guys come dressed as Girls & Girls dressed as Guys. 

Haunted trail be "Face Your Fears"

I am going to do a Family Fued Game. Working on the questions now and almost done!

It will be our 10th Party, so maybe something to do with 10 ?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

We've been thinking about it.
So far....looks like a mummy theme. Unless of course someone in this thread comes up with a better idea that we can steal 

MsM


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

Maybe a "haunted casino" theme, we'd rent gaming tables... we've been looking for a way to get people to circulate and stay longer. 

Otherwise we'll probably be original and do a pirate theme.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks like a couple of you have the same idea as I. I'm not sure if I'm doing another party. I'd like to, but since Halloweens on a Friday night, I'm leaning towards doing a haunted house through my home.

If I do a walkthrough, not sure what my theme would be or if it'd be a bunch of different ones for each room.

If I have a party (which I'd like to do), the theme's in my head right now are:

Egyptian - mummies, excavation sites, pharaohs, slave labor, etc

Carnival - something like a circus train, not necessarily a circus tent

Train Station - similar to another poster's idea here (though I hadn't heard from her in a while). Train station, conductor, creepy old timey stuff (easier done in this small town I live in that's just here because of a trainstation)

Medieval - Castle, knights, kings, queens, renaissance weaponry and torture

That's kinda where I was thinking, but since it's still a year away, I'm going to focus some of my time through winter and spring working on a much needed outside revival - I had 2 tombstones break this year (one accident and one nature) - they all need beefing up, along with some new additions that will be good quality.

Boarded up windows. And I really want to put together a good, good scarecrow. Something that's going to take time and last a while. Also needed to come up with some smaller things like a way to hide my spot lights, better lighting. and I want to utilize my chimney in the front since it towers over the front yard.


----------



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

We thought about pirates, but I would rather do something more original. The Haunted Casino them sounds freaking awesome. Where would you rent the tables from?


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I think the haunted casino theme sounds really intresting as well.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

DeadTed said:


> Looks like a couple of you have the same idea as I. I'm not sure if I'm doing another party. I'd like to, but since Halloweens on a Friday night, I'm leaning towards doing a haunted house through my home.
> 
> If I do a walkthrough, not sure what my theme would be or if it'd be a bunch of different ones for each room.
> 
> ...


Aren't you the one who did the twisted fairy tale theme this year? How did that turn out? Did you post pics? I don't remember seeing them....but then again I"ve looked at SOOOO many pics on this site the past few days lol

MsM


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Aren't you the one who did the twisted fairy tale theme this year? How did that turn out? Did you post pics? I don't remember seeing them....but then again I"ve looked at SOOOO many pics on this site the past few days lol
> 
> MsM


Yes I did and no I didn't. Yes, I did that theme, but I haven't yet posted pictures (it's just me being lazy with my camera and trying to get photos from other cameras).

The turn out was ok. There were a lot of things I should have done differently, like focus more on the actual party - music, entertainment, etc. instead of all the decorations. I only got around to about 75% of what I set out to accomplish, but no one there knew otherwise. We started at 7 and ended up having a handful of people stay until about 2am, and they said they had a great time, so that's good.

I just don't think I paid enough attention to the logistical stuff, but you live and learn.

I'll post pictures soon (been working like a dog all week). I hope I took enough - I tried to at least take pictures of all the decor (though I don't remember taking much without the flash).


On the same note, creating all the decor for the party has lead me to seriously consider another career (I don't like the one I'm in). My wife and I have been trying to hammer out me going back to college for Graphic Design or Set Design. A dream job for me would be to work at Universal or Disney creating sets for Halloween Horror Nights and other events (though that's pretty optimistic). Just thought I'd throw that tidbit in since it's a pretty big decision for me.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

DeadTed said:


> Yes I did and no I didn't. Yes, I did that theme, but I haven't yet posted pictures (it's just me being lazy with my camera and trying to get photos from other cameras).
> 
> On the same note, creating all the decor for the party has lead me to seriously consider another career (I don't like the one I'm in). My wife and I have been trying to hammer out me going back to college for Graphic Design or Set Design. A dream job for me would be to work at Universal or Disney creating sets for Halloween Horror Nights and other events (though that's pretty optimistic). Just thought I'd throw that tidbit in since it's a pretty big decision for me.


Well stop being lazy with the camera and get those pics posted! I"ve been dying to see how it turned out since reading the description of what you were planning 

As far as going back to college and changing jobs...if I can move across the ocean, learn a new language, get a college degree in that language, and then find a job utilizing that degree....you can certainly go back to college in order to follow your dreams.

"Regret for the things we did can be tempered by time; it is regret for the things we did not do that is inconsolable."
~Sydney J. Harris




MsM


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm doing a haunted emerald city. yellow brick road and all!guests at the party and toters otta get a kick out of how I twist the wizard of oz. all ready got it all planned.muhahaaaaa


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

childofthenight said:


> I'm doing a haunted emerald city. yellow brick road and all!guests at the party and toters otta get a kick out of how I twist the wizard of oz. all ready got it all planned.muhahaaaaa


Good, then if I get your name again next year I'll know what to send ya...a blood splatter toto haha Oh no, not toto!

MsM


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

toto is already dead haha! my deveous plans call for the little fur ball to be roasting on an open bbQ spit, burn baby burn! muhahahaaaaa ! I hope I get you next year MsMeeple! I'd love to show you the same kindness as you showed me this year! my wife says HI.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

If my HalloweenTown theme doesnt work out I like the idea of Face Your Fears. I was thinking I would do each room in something diffrent. Right now Im trying to collect creepy dolls.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

My theme is going to be "Graveyard Gala". I'm going to really beef up my cemetary props and decorate the inside of our garage as a haunted forest. I also plan on having a funeral parlor set up in the living room.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

I havent decided on my house theme this coming year, but maybe some of these will spark my interest.... or remind me why I stick to the traditional themes!

Haunted Train (make each room into a different type of car with different themes...) / Police Station (maybe being overrun by creatures) / Haunted Farm (for those who live out int he country) Egyptian Temple / Science Laboratory / etc


----------

